# Do your cats sit close to any lights in your house?



## Blinkin'_cat (Oct 11, 2004)

Do your cats sit close to any lights in your house? I use 200 and 300 watt lights in the front entry light at the bottom of the staircase and the cats like to sit near the light sometimes. They must like the heat.


----------



## Petrafan4life79 (Sep 24, 2004)

Last winter we were having a heat problem in our apt. We live in an older building, LOVE it here, but it's wasn't the warmest. We had an electric heater and Simone would sleep in front of it. Poor kitty. Either she was really cold or just liked it blowing on her.

Don't worry, we didn't use it unless we were sitting 'right there'. :wink:


----------



## sassykitty (Oct 16, 2004)

My kitties love to lay under lamps. They loved to lay under the lamp on my bedside table, but now they are too big. Now they lay under a floor lamp.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

200-300 watt.....oh my gosh...I am blinded just thinking about it!


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah, L'il likes to sit under the reading lamp on the table. We always say he's tanning himself. LOL. One time Lozie was sitting up under the lamp and when I took a picture, she looked like she was wearing a lampshade hat. :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Cats do love to sit under lamps! I know mine do. One warning, though. If you leave the house, _don't leave a table lamp on._ It can be knocked over easily, and can catch your curtains or drapes on fire. We lost almost everything in a house fire from a table lamp on a timer about ten years ago. Now, if I use a timer, or leave on a light, I make sure it's a ceiling light or swag lamp. Our neighbor glanced at the house and saw a flicker, as if we had lit a candle. Then he decided to walk outside and check, because noone's car was there. By the time he got outside, our windows blew out. Our house was charcoal by the time the firemen got it out.

One kitten and one bird died. one cat and the dog were outside, one cat broke the laundry room window, jumping through it, and the last cat had to be resuscitated by the firemen. It was a tough time--all because of a table lamp.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

*lights*

That's really scary to think how a table lamp could cause such destruction. It's always good to turn them off, even if you just leave the room.

My two kittens love to sit under the table lamp in my daughter's room. The kids like to say that the kittens are in "Florida" when they hang out there! Our kittens were hand-raised so I have wondered if their surrogate mom used to warm them under lights.


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Kiera likes to wander around on the end-tables next to the couch and stick her nose up under the lampshade... I tried to stop her the first few times, but I figure if she gets too close, she'll learn her lesson!

No kitty-burnt noses yet..


----------



## Blinkin'_cat (Oct 11, 2004)

Just in the past week my little cat has started sitting underneath the fluorescent plant lights in the living room.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

yes, I'm sure it's the heat. they seem to be attracted to the reading lamp next to my couch, but only when it's turned on. they get in the light and cast a shadow on my book!

I don't think it's the light, because the amount of light doesn't seem to have any effect on what they do. they can sleep or be active whether it's light or dark.

Tim


----------



## yehudap (Oct 5, 2004)

Ginger LOVES lying on my reef aquarium in winter. The wood cover gets nicely heated from the lights below it, plenty of room to stretch out, and a couple of house plants sitting on the aquarium he can 'hide' behind when he feels like it


----------

